# Cardioversion in office



## mscott51 (Apr 10, 2012)

CPT shows that conscious sedation is part of the cardioversion. However the physician that I am currently consulting for thinks that he should be able to bill for the drugs he uses to achieve the conscious sedation. Does anybody have any information in writing to show him that CPT code 92960 is the only code he can bill for the elective cardioversion in the office


----------



## jewlz0879 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think what CPT is referring to is when cardioversion is done on an out or inpt basis that sedation is included, which makes sense because the -hysician would not seperately bill for sedation in that circumstance. However, I think if the patient is being treated in the office and the physician owns the drugs for sedation, he should be able to bill it, given that it's medically necessary for the cardioversion (which it would be). 

I worked for a pain management physician at one point and we billed for our c.s. all the time with our ESI's and TPI's, SI's ect....and we were reimbursed. 

HTH


----------

